# MK3 Grill - Is it possible to change it?



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey folks,

Currently I've got this grill on my TT Roadster:










What are my options if I wanted to get this changed for the honeycomb mesh black grill and lose the silver edge? Is it possible to source, and even if so, are there any recommended places (don't really trust my skills to dismantle the front of my car) around the east / south east of the UK that could do fitting?

Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you can replace yours with the honeycombe one, but unless you are ready to spend a fortune for a genuine one from Audi, the only alternative is to go for a Chinese copy from aliexpress or ebay. 
Slight modifications might be necessary


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

£1000 for a genuine RS grill and any swap requires the front bumper to be removed.

As Kevin says, some require a bit of trimming but some are a straight fit.


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

My 1st mod will be the TTRS front grill, it just completes the front end so well


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

Mine is from Aliexpress, full black piano,
I installed it myself, it took a lot of work, and the grille needed some adjustments below to fit the TT Sline bumper

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/40008602 ... web201603_


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Have you any pics of it fitted please. Thanks


----------

